# Glass Tubes



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got a box of RP Vintage 1992's. They came in a very nice box and are all in real glass tubes. The box looks so nice that I don't want to put them in my humidor. How long will the cigars last in this box if I keep them in the glass tubes?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I just got a box of RP Vintage 1992's. They came in a very nice box and are all in real glass tubes. The box looks so nice that I don't want to put them in my humidor. How long will the cigars last in this box if I keep them in the glass tubes?


honestly I would take the tops off the tubes and put them in the humi right away..dont chance it, That looked like a nice deal.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I just got a box of RP Vintage 1992's. They came in a very nice box and are all in real glass tubes. The box looks so nice that I don't want to put them in my humidor. How long will the cigars last in this box if I keep them in the glass tubes?


n/m


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

They wont last very long. A year back or so I purchased a few boxes of RyJ Glass Tubed Churchills from a Costco, while cheap they were already very dried out. Put them in the humi and call it a day. Cigars are meant to be smoked, not to be looked at.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Jsabbi01 said:


> ? They wont last bvery long. A year back or so I purchased a few boxes of RyJ Glass Tubed Churchills from a Costco, while cheap they were already very dried out. Put them in the humi!


I am so confused. Everyone has a different opinion about this. I got this reply on cigarbid.com
=-=-=-=-=

2. Author: [email protected] Date: 08/09/2006 09:32 AM Reply 
The tubes will not hinder the aging process in any way. Whether you leave the in the tubes, take them out, or open the tubes, this is entirely up to you. After being packaged by the manufacturer, these cigars are stored and box-aged within their tubes, then shipped to the retailer (us) who then ages them further inside the tubes until they are sold.

Now, if you take them out of the tubes the cigars will be in closer contact with the Spanish cedar, which will influence the flavor and aroma of the cigar over time.

Regardless, the choice is yours. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

In terms of cigars you're planning on smoking relatively soon, I don't think it matters whether you open the tube; I would put them in the humidor, though.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

i think the answer they gave you at Cigarbid, is considering you dont take em out of the tubes, BUT, you DO put them inside the humidor. If you leave them in the tubes but do not put them in a humi, they will probably dry out. I would leave them in the tubes but put them in the humi, just my preference.

Carlos.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> I am so confused. Everyone has a different opinion about this. I got this reply on cigarbid.com
> =-=-=-=-=
> 
> 2. Author: [email protected] Date: 08/09/2006 09:32 AM Reply
> ...


I think that answer assumes they will be in the humi, and says it doesn't matter whether they are ALSO in the glass tubes.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

WillyGT said:


> i think the answer they gave you at Cigarbid, is considering you dont take em out of the tubes, BUT, you DO put them inside the humidor. If you leave them in the tubes but do not put them in a humi, they will probably dry out. I would leave them in the tubes but put them in the humi, just my preference.
> 
> Carlos.


But the tubes are tightly corked??? How would it help to leave them in glass tubes and put them in a humidor?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> But the tubes are tightly corked??? How would it help to leave them in glass tubes and put them in a humidor?


Despite being corked, the cigars will still lose humidity if left inside the tube and outside the humidor. I've seen it happen.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

The tubes are very rarely fully airtight-many tubes do come with a guarantee saying that up until opening they will keep the gar fresh-but you dont know who along the line has opened/resealed the tubes-dont risk it IMO!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Think wine bottle - you leave one standing up long enough and the cork dries out, air enters and you get vinegar - 
Same type of deal with corked glass tubes. I can tell you that I have, years ago, done the same thing - you will end up with a big cigarette.

Just stick the whole box in your cooler, etc or whatever you have if you wish to keep the display intact.


Ron


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Baric said:


> The tubes are very rarely fully airtight-many tubes do come with a guarantee saying that up until opening they will keep the gar fresh-but you dont know who along the line has opened/resealed the tubes-dont risk it IMO!


:tpd:

Exactly, even if they are corked or caped, the tubes are not fully sealed, and, humidity still can escape. maybe it is slower than if they dont have the tubes, but still it escapes. Maybe they can last you for a while in theyre box, but I wouldnt really risk it. If you really like the box maybe you can use it for storing some of your cigar accesories. just my :2


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Now I understand the wine bottle analogy. That makes sense. I think I will leave them in the box until after this weekend. I have a few friends coming over and I would love to offer them a stogie that is beautifully stored in a glass tube and wooden case. After that I will most likely move any that are left over to the humidor.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

what about the wax sealed Maker's Mark cigars?


----------



## aceswired (Apr 12, 2006)

With my glass-tubed cigars, I've done as other suggested and left them in the tube. But the bastards are just so hard to light that way.


----------

